# Something positive



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Coming back from a Job in Port Said mid week, mega delay getting out of the city due to muppetry at the check point 45 mins to go 300 metres, I stopped at the first little kiosk to get some drinks to get me home as it was now 7pm with a 3 hour drive ahead of me . 3 bottles of water, 2 bottles of pop and a packet of crisps, the little guy there charged me only 12 LE, could have easily done me for more, 
my driver when I use them never seem to get such deals for me. Prefer to drive myself now on long journeys when I know the way.

Anyway I was impressed at not being ripped off and an honest guy, so I thought I would mention it instead of being the normal grumpy yorkshire b*%t4rd, its nice to be positive once in a while, but I wont make a habit of it.
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is heart warming Kevin.
I have to say my little corner shop doesn't rip me off and have in fact chased me when I didn't pick up all my change.
Next time you send your driver shopping give him 12 pounds and your shopping list.

Port Said is a tax free port?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Coming back from a Job in Port Said mid week, mega delay getting out of the city due to muppetry at the check point 45 mins to go 300 metres, I stopped at the first little kiosk to get some drinks to get me home as it was now 7pm with a 3 hour drive ahead of me . 3 bottles of water, 2 bottles of pop and a packet of crisps, the little guy there charged me only 12 LE, could have easily done me for more,
> my driver when I use them never seem to get such deals for me. Prefer to drive myself now on long journeys when I know the way.
> 
> Anyway I was impressed at not being ripped off and an honest guy, so I thought I would mention it instead of being the normal grumpy yorkshire b*%t4rd, its nice to be positive once in a while, but I wont make a habit of it.
> Kev


A shopkeeper came out of the shop after me one day to tell me that he hadn't given me enough change -as you say, it's nice to be positive. :clap2:


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

Beatle said:


> A shopkeeper came out of the shop after me one day to tell me that he hadn't given me enough change -as you say, it's nice to be positive. :clap2:


Hear hear I'm liking this thread on a recent trip to Hurghada where I was to meet a long time Egyptian friend from Luxor he told me not to forget to bring my own towels..... well he actually forgot to bring his so had to go to the shop on the corner and buy himself what I thought was a really nice oversized quality beach towel. I was there for a few days after he had left and having bought a holiday flat was pricing things up before my next trip I visited the same shop and enquired how much the towels were. 30le the nice elderly shopkeeper told me which I thought was pretty good value. The next time I spoke to my friend I asked him how much he had paid for his towel - 35le he said! Result :clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree, I love it when the shop keepers are nice. I stopped in a new "supermarket" a few days ago when my daughter and I went out for a walk. The @rse in there tried to charge me 12 LE for a small carton of juice, a small bottle of water and a lolly. I gave him an earful, paid for the lolly as Jasmine had already licked it and made a point of telling him I would never be back again, and I'd make sure everyone else I know wouldn't come either. 

A few metres down the road is a little kiosk type shop that we'd usually go to, and as you mention the guy in there is always lovely. Never have to argue with the price and put up with the "where do you come from", "what is your name" crap, I much prefer to line the pockets of those who deserve it. So nice when you find genuine and honest people


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> ..............................
> 
> I much prefer to line the pockets of those who deserve it. So nice when you find genuine and honest people


That's exactly what I think!

Something weird about Egyptians in here though, if someone walked into a shop and asked about something's price, even if they knew that they're being ripped off, they just pay cause they're "embarrassed" of saying that it costs more than it costs somewhere else!!!! No good for them, but good for the idiots ripping them off! And that's what makes them keep going on with being a$$holes!

If someone won't respect himself/herself and others than he/she's not worth the money paid for them!!

Always been a try & error thing for me to figure who deserves what! But that's how it is in here, try & error(s) 

Enjoy it people


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo2005 said:


> Hear hear I'm liking this thread on a recent trip to Hurghada where I was to meet a long time Egyptian friend from Luxor he told me not to forget to bring my own towels..... well he actually forgot to bring his so had to go to the shop on the corner and buy himself what I thought was a really nice oversized quality beach towel. I was there for a few days after he had left and having bought a holiday flat was pricing things up before my next trip I visited the same shop and enquired how much the towels were. 30le the nice elderly shopkeeper told me which I thought was pretty good value. The next time I spoke to my friend I asked him how much he had paid for his towel - 35le he said! Result :clap2:


My mother absolutely loves it when I take her over to Cairo. She is really fair with blond hair and whilst I can pass for Egyptian, she is obviously a Westerner. I warned her about the traffic, people staring etc. I think that everytime I tried to cross the road with her, either microbuses/cars stopped to let her pass or traffic policemen magically appeared to help us cross the road. As one Egyptian friend pointed out with me, I would be better off having her with me all the time as I need help crossing the road.

And quite a few of the little children staring at her, just wanted to shake her hand, ask her name and practice their "welcome to Egypt" - they were so excited and she loved it. :clap2:


----------

